# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Bóle nadgarstka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od miesiąca boli mnie nadgarstek, mimo ze nie doznałam żadnego urazu. Nie byłam z tym jeszcze u lekarza. Chciałabym zaczerpnąć tutaj opini na ten temat. Jakie mogą byc przyczyny takiego bólu nadgarstka?
Czy są jakies masci rozgrzewające bez recepty, które pomogą na takie bóle nadgarstka?

----------


## acik

Witam, miewam podobne dolegliwosci od ok 8,9 lat,,,(mam 22lata) i rowniez wtedy jak i teraz nie doznalam zadnego urazu. Boli przy zginaniu, opieraniu sie...kiedys bol trwal krocej ale o mocniejszym nasileniu tak ze nie moglam podniesc lyzki, widelca..teraz po prostu boli pare razy do roku..nie jest to jakis silny bol a trwa juz ponad miesiac. na chwile przestaje i znow si pojawia...
Gdy zmarznie mi reka, gdy  ja przesile(ale nie jeakos specjalnie mocno)...dodam ze uzywam roznych masci, zadko cos pomaga. niemoge jej ndwyrezac. czasem czuje mrowienie, szczypanie dloni...na przeswietleniu wszystko ok. ASO i OB w normie nawet podczas tych silniejszych napadow.
W dziecinstwie czesto bolaly mnie stawy kolanowe..budizlam sie w nocy i plakalam z bolu pozniej przeszlo...
w liceum problemy z ledzwiami...przez 2 lata..

Troche martwi mnie ta reka gdyz jest mi pomocna w pracy...
 MoZe ktos mial podobnie lub jest w stanie powiedziec co to?
PS. Dodam ze czesto miewam anginy od bardzo dawna...

Przepraszam, ze tak sie podpielam do tematu...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

Witam. Na początek proponuję zrobić baranie CRP, jest to badanie podstawowe które stwierdza stany zapalne stawów, w porównaniu do OB i ASO jest on bardziej skierowany ku stawom. Czy Znalazły Panie synchronizację a czymkolwiek? pogoda, jest to częsta przyczyna bóli stawów. przyczyn może być wiele. Urazy, raktywne zapalenie stawów, odczynowe zapalenie stawów, borelioza i wiele innych. polecam maści przeciwzapalne zawierające Dicloratio jest to dość silny lek przeciwzapalni i przeciwbólowy.

----------


## martyna37

U mnie zdiagnozowali zespół cieśni nadgarstka. Chyba czeka mnie operacja...

----------


## KM81

Niekoniecznie. Są teraz metody, które pomagają pozbyć się zespołu cieśni bezoperacyjnie.

----------


## ANKA3

A konkretniej?  Wiesz coś więcej na ten temat? Ja nie chcę operacji, bo to wiadomo. Nie będzie tak jak było kiedyś.

----------


## ssandraa

Ja ostatnio gdzieś czytałam o metodzie leczenia, która nazywa się BP. Może właśnie w tym kierunku należy szukać?

----------


## rudzia

Tzn? Co to jest? To jest jakieś leczenie bez operacji, nacinania itp? Napisz coś więcej, bo jestem zainteresowana żywo tym tematem.

----------


## Agnieszka38

Ból nadgarstka kojarzy mi się z zespołem cieśni nadgarstka. Może to to ? Ja kiedyś budziłam się w nocy z takim bólem i nie było lekko...

----------


## 1Lucyna

Mi też się tylko z tym kojarzy.Moja mama miała właśnie z tym problem.Pod naciskiem lekarzy zdecydowała się na operację.Mówili, że nie da się z tym nic innego zrobić.Zdecydowała się na nacięcie.Ręka bolała przez 3 tygodnie naprawdę mocno.Coś tam podczas operacji uszkodzili, że ta ręka nie funkcjonuje tak jak kiedyś.Ja bym się nigdy nie zdecydowała na operację.

----------


## jaroooo

ja też nie, zwłaszcza, że teraz można bez operacji pozbyć się problemu. słyszałam, że metoda BP jest bardzo skuteczna

----------

